# Abdomial Hysterectomy w/ hernia repair



## michii21 (Mar 19, 2009)

Pt had a total Abdominal Hysterectomy (58150 ) and a Repair of an ubilical hernia (49585) . Recevied a denial for bundling .  Has anyone received denials or have any information regarding billing for a hernia repair.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 19, 2009)

*Check CCI edits*

I don't see them as bundled as per CCI edits. 

You might want to use -59 modifier (I know, it shouldn't be necessary, but ...)

I would appeal w/ copy of CCI edits. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

